# 1979 MTD snowflite 8/38 running strong



## 350Rocket (11 mo ago)

__





- YouTube


Enjoy the videos and music you love, upload original content, and share it all with friends, family, and the world on YouTube.




youtube.com












Tecumseh HM80 cold start







youtube.com


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

I watched both of them, is there a question? Maybe your carburetor needs to be cleaned, deep cleaned, or replaced?


----------



## 350Rocket (11 mo ago)

JLawrence08648 said:


> I watched both of them, is there a question? Maybe your carburetor needs to be cleaned, deep cleaned, or replaced?


Not really a question, I just thought it sounded kind of cool with the muffler having no guts left in it...and was wondering if anyone had thoughts on lack of back pressure possibly causing long term valve damage?
I did start to have an issue with it surging after it ran normally for a solid hour or so...it seems like it doesn't want to idle down to normal idle speed, after it warms up but before it starts surging...then it will idle normal but isn't happy at speed. The surging is less noticeable under load.
I haven't looked at the carb yet and all previous work was done by the guy who had it before the guy I bought it from. I bought it right before a big snowstorm so I've only had time to change the oil (already looked clean before that). I do have to shut the fuel off when parked so it could have a needle and seat issue in the carb.


----------

